# Estraderm patches hell!!!!



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hi,
I don't like to complain too much as our medicated cycle has worked but these estraderm patches that I'm using to build and maintain lining are killing me!! They itch like hell!!! Has anyone else found this, and if so any tips on dealing with it 
Oh, and they keep on coming off!!
Thanks, sorry just needed to get that off my chest! 
mariax


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am on evopad patches from IM. 

In the heat they do come off very easily.The itches are difficult !!. 

I change patches every 4 days and use niva cream where the patches were which helps reduces the redness etc

good luck 

jenny


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

so glad to hear you ladies are also on patches. i believe it's helped me to get my BFP. i'm on different type and also don't itch, i also change mine every 4 days, they did say never to put it in the same place twice...i'm starting to forget where they've been before. i'm now working on a slow circle around the top of my thigh.


----------

